# anybody hear from Turnipseed?



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just asking..


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

funny, I was thinking the same thing just yesterday....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kerry Foose said:


> funny, I was thinking the same thing just yesterday....


Havent they been getting a shit load of snow up his way:-k


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got back in town this week but haven't noticed him on line either. Course I haven't seen a post from Max Orsi in a while and wondered where he's been too.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am here. Just nothing floating my boat. Nothing I coul;d sink my teeth i to. LOL They keep forecasting snow but haven't got any except minimal stuff. Talked to a neighbor yesterday and he said we have gotten 26" of rain since Dec 19. I have been watching the rain run down from the top of the property and thinking I was really glad I am on a hill and not at the bottom.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just making sure the ZOG hasnt gotten you


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, give it time Don. Something will strike your fancy  Glad to hear you are alright just the same.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don, I actually tried to call you yesterday!!! WTH??? Hope all is well! Maybe we should start a thread that you can "bite" into??? LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gee thanks guys. Didn't think you would notice I was gone for a few days. Had some company and spent some time here on another dicussion gone off the deep end.

http://www.versatiledogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12147

Just making sure the ZOG hasnt gotten you. LOL I told you that wasn't going to happen Will.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am here. Just nothing floating my boat. Nothing I coul;d sink my teeth i to. LOL They keep forecasting snow but haven't got any except minimal stuff. Talked to a neighbor yesterday and he said we have gotten 26" of rain since Dec 19. I have been watching the rain run down from the top of the property and thinking I was really glad I am on a hill and not at the bottom.


Yeah, we were soaked for a couple weeks too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie and Don - This should be a great year for wildflowers in the deserts with all the rainfall you guys have been getting.:-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Connie and Don - This should be a great year for wildflowers in the deserts with all the rainfall you guys have been getting.:-D


It is job security here for me. Everything is growing and it is still cold with no sun. I have 3 bull pines to take down but they are along side of a water course and it is way to wet to drive in there to haul them out.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is job security here for me. Everything is growing and it is still cold with no sun. I have 3 bull pines to take down but they are along side of a water course and it is way to wet to drive in there to haul them out.


but the flowers will be great for you Don...I can see all the pretty vases now.. Glad you are alive...LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Let me tell y'all, the rain got me out of balance. Damn, I had a neighbor come driving in the day before yesterday. Said he hasn't heard me swearing at the dogs for the last couple of weeks and thought he should see if I was alright. This is what I am always talking about...people always poking around in others business these days. And if I am not al right, what that got to do with him? Thought it may be the zog coming up the drive and already had my .45 compact out of the back of my overalls. LOL. That didn't make me happy because I have no feeling on the entire right side of my body and if I can't see what I am doing with my right hand, I can't do it. Had to horse around with my left hand to get that .45 back in that little sawed off holster.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Connie and Don - This should be a great year for wildflowers in the deserts with all the rainfall you guys have been getting.:-D


You are toadally correct, at least about the coastal range (I don't do desert much).

I go on wildflower trips in early spring (just a day trip into the nearby valleys and up to the lupine-levels) and this is exactly what will make March and April incredible.

If I do not get washed out to sea before then. Or covered in mildew.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ... already had my .45 compact out of the back of my overalls. LOL. That didn't make me happy because I have no feeling on the entire right side of my body and if I can't see what I am doing with my right hand, I can't do it. Had to horse around with my left hand to get that .45 back in that little sawed off holster.



Um .... what?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

When I thought it was the zog coming Connie. Whatever that is....

Or were you referring to the lack of feeling on the right side...and me being right handed....has led to some very amusing, if not downright laughable, dates since I lost the feeling when 20. Thank god stearing wheels are on the left here. LMAO


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let me tell y'all, the rain got me out of balance. Damn, I had a neighbor come driving in the day before yesterday. Said he hasn't heard me swearing at the dogs for the last couple of weeks and thought he should see if I was alright. This is what I am always talking about...people always poking around in others business these days. And if I am not al right, what that got to do with him? Thought it may be the zog coming up the drive and already had my .45 compact out of the back of my overalls. LOL. That didn't make me happy because I have no feeling on the entire right side of my body and if I can't see what I am doing with my right hand, I can't do it. Had to horse around with my left hand to get that .45 back in that little sawed off holster.


Don maybe the guy cares about your well being LOL..
He could call a ambulance if you were still alive, but incapacitated and needed help. And if you were dead, he probably would want to call someone to get all them damn dogs the hell outa there...

nerve damage?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Where is Kyle Sprag?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> Brain surgery


Had le left side of the head caved into the brain. Left side controls the right side. I guess it really does. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who the heck is Don Turnipseed ?? =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who the heck is Don Turnipseed ?? =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>



Rascally mountain man.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeff has the right idea.

Connie, Rascally? That is funny. I do a lot of work for a USC linguistics prof. I was giving him a bad time one day and he looked up at me and called me a little rascal. LMAO


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well this thread went a little weird. Who is this ZOG anyway and Don, did you have your head caved into the brain or where you making some sort of strange comparison for why you couldn't feel for your gun? Apprently, when I get up early things stop making sense after a certain time of the day... so bear with me.  And, for some reason I am inclined to snoop around at your house (it looks interesting, as do you) when you post pictures of yourself. Are those frying pans or knives in the background?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

ZOG zionist occupation government--there is quite a few of us in alaska also.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> ZOG zionist occupation government--there is quite a few of us in alaska also.


Oh? Care to elaborate? Honestly, I have no idea what it is even after you explained it a bit. Is this a real thing or what? Google might be my friend here but I'm feeling lazy and unmotivated at the moment :-$


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

we had a conspiracy theory thread a while back that got kind of interesting...dont remember what section it was in, but Don disappeared a couple of days after it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well this thread went a little weird. Who is this ZOG anyway and Don, did you have your head caved into the brain or where you making some sort of strange comparison for why you couldn't feel for your gun? Apprently, when I get up early things stop making sense after a certain time of the day... so bear with me.  And, for some reason I am inclined to snoop around at your house (it looks interesting, as do you) when you post pictures of yourself. Are those frying pans or knives in the background?


Zog? I have no idea but I think it is a secret gov't oprganization. About a 4th of my head is steel plating and it is all dented up. As a result, I have no sensory perception on my right side. Right behind me leaning against that fridge is a 45/70 lever. a .300 win mag, a ,22 hornet, and an 06. Behind the person with the camera is a 22 mag and a .44 mag.. On the table there is the ,45 H&K. All the mounts are to the right of me hanging on the wall. On the big beam overhead is a big hook with a block and tackle....adds to the charm I think.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> we had a conspiracy theory thread a while back that got kind of interesting...dont remember what section it was in, but Don disappeared a couple of days after it.


Yeah, I think the ZOG had me in captivity during that time. I was just released this past Sunday with no recollection of where I was so I'm pretty sure it was them. :-k


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah, I think the ZOG had me in captivity during that time. I was just released this past Sunday with no recollection of where I was so I'm pretty sure it was them. :-k


jeez, we call those roofies where I come from.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sure you do Ashley


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don said;
"About a 4th of my head is steel plating and it is all dented up".


Not to make light of that Don but the best comic movie line ever was

"I had to have the metal plate in my head replaced with plastic cause every time the wife turned on the microwave I pissed my pants."

Cousin Eddie from Christmas Vacation


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh LMAO, that's such a great movie, my favorite part is him emptying the septic into the sewer and the green glow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh LMAO, that's such a great movie, my favorite part is him emptying the septic into the sewer and the green glow.



"Morning! Drainin the shitter"! :lol:
That movie has become a Holiday tradition to watch with my family. Same with The Quiet Man for St. Pat's Day.


----------

